

Do Google and Apple Make CES Irrelevant? - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/upgrade/4341522.html

======
callmeed
Was CES ever relevant to the people that care about Google and Apple
announcements? I've never followed CES much so I'm actually curious.

Looking at the list of past CES announcements, most of them seem to be
centered around the video game and TV space.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Show#Notab...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Show#Notable_product_introductions)

~~~
icey
I don't think CES really targeted those people, no.

With the exception of the huge companies (Intel, Microsoft, Sony, etc), it
seems generally focused on product companies looking for distribution deals.

------
zandorg
This story's just silly. It doesn't say anything about the subject, and gives
only Lenovo as an example. What is it trying to say? I don't know...

